# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Honing geneest nu ook wonden

## FRANCOIS580

*De helende kracht van honing is al langer bekend. Dit natuurproduct versterkt niet alleen je immuumsysteem en verzacht de symptomen van allerlei winterkwaaltjes als verkoudheden, griep en ontstekingen van je luchtwegen. Wetenschappers aan de Universiteit van Cardiff ontdekten zopas dat honing nu ook moeilijk te genezen wondinfecties geneest.Tijdens hun onderzoek bleek dat, na een behandeling met honing, na amper twee uur bijna alle schadelijke bacteriën uit geïnfecteerde en dus ontstoken wonden waren verdwenen. Waaraan dankt honing zijn genezende kracht en is iedere soort honing even gezond, of moet je opletten op wat je koopt?*


*(Francois580)*


Hardnekkinge wondinfecties zijn meestal bijzonder moeilijk te genezen. Tot hiertoe moest men meestal antibiotica inschakelen om deze klein te krijgen. Geen goede zaak, want onze resistentie tegen antibiotica wordt steeds groter. De recente ontdekking is dan ook erg belangrijk om het gebruik van antiobiotica verder terug te dringen.



*Manuka honing en ontstoken wonden*﻿﻿


De ene honing is duidelijk de andere niet. Het is de manuka honing die in staat is in een mum van tijd ontstoken wonden te genezen. Deze manuka honing is afkomstig van de gelijknamige struik die hoofdzakelijk in Nieuw- Zeeland voorkomt. Deze struik draagt ontelbare witte bloempjes, telkens bestaande uit vijf bloemblaadjes. Makuna honing verrast door zijn unieke smaak, is donkerder en rijker aan allerlei genezende bestanddelen dan de al zo hoog aangeschreven klaver honing. Makuna honing heeft een sterk antibacteriële en schimmeldodende werking. Een kleine hoeveelheid van deze wonde(r)nhoning voorkomt dat er een haast ondoordringbare bacteriële laag boven de wonde wordt gevormd. Uit recente onderzoeken blijkt nu dat deze honingsoort vooral doeltreffend is tegen besmetting met streptococcus, de zogenaamde pusvormende streptokok. 



*Wondinfecties en huidaandoeningen*De aanwezigheid van bacteriën op 


je huid is in principe niet schadelijk voor je gezondheid. Dat wordt het pas wanneer deze pusvormende streptokok een wonde infecteert. Eens in de wonden binnengedrongen, legt deze een film over de geïnfecteerde wonde zodat antibiotica er moeilijk of zelfs onmogelijk bij kan en op die manier de genezing van je ontstoken wonde voorkomt *.../...*

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...ok-wonden.html

----------


## Flogiston

Goed bericht. In principe waardevol - maar ook mogelijk gevaarlijk.

Wat er namelijk _niet_ bijstaat, is dat je niet zomaar honing op een wonde kunt smeren. In normale honing zitten mogelijkerwijs schimmels en/of bacteriën. Dit geldt voor alle honing, of je die nu koopt bij de supermarkt, de biologisch-dynamische reform-winkel, of direct bij de imker.

Dit is de reden waarom het wordt afgeraden honing aan baby's te geven: hun immuunsysteem is nog niet voldoende ontwikkeld om zich te beschermen tegen de mogelijke schadelijke organismen die in normale honing aanwezig kunnen zijn.

Smeer je zulke normale honing op een wonde, dan heb je kans dat je juist een tweede infectie erbij krijgt, zeker aangezien de wonde sowieso al een zwakke plek is.

Mocht je honing op een moeilijke wonde willen smeren, verzeker je er dan van dat je de zogenoemde _medicinale honing_ gebruikt. Dat is de enige honing die gegarandeerd vrij is van bacteriën en schimmels.

Waarbij aangetekend dat de term _medicinale honing_ niet wettelijk beschermd is. Een winkel die ervan overtuigd is dat zijn honing helpt tegen medische problemen, mag die honing dus als _medicinale honing_ aanprijzen, ofschoon het om heel gewone, niet-medicinale honing gaat.

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken: wil je honing op een wonde smeren, dan is dat prima, maar zorg er dan voor dat je zeker weet dat je daar medicinale honing voor gebruikt - en dan de _echte_ medicinale honing, niet honing die alleen maar medicinaal wordt genoemd.

----------


## Raimun

In plaats van honing ..kan je ( beter ?) " propolistinctuur gebruiken op 'n wonde .
Het is zeker desinfecterend ..en helend !

----------


## afra1213

Ik wil iedereen adviseren onderstaande ervaring van Huisarts Wiebe Braam eens door te lezen

http://www.ahw.me/a1/propoliswiebebraam.pdf

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt, Raimun - propolistinctuur kan ook heel goed helpen. Dat komt doordat er veel dezelfde stoffen inzitten als in honing.

Neem wel dezelfde voorzorgen in acht als voor honing. Dus zeker geen zuivere propolis gebruiken, want die kan ziektekiemen en schimmels bevatten. Gebruik tinctuur van een betrouwbare herkomst - zeg maar iets dat vergelijkbaar is met medicinale honing.

Als je die voorzorgen neemt, ben je goed bezig - en wetenschappelijk verantwoord. De genezende eigenschappen van medicinale honing en van gezuiverde propolistinctuur of -zalf zijn immers wetenschappelijk bewezen.

----------

